# Question on ukc registration



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

Looking at getting a puppy that is ukc registered. The dam is ukc purple ribbon and the stud is ukc half tux. What exactly does that mean? And because I think he's cute......


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

purple ribbon just means there are so many generation in the ped. I think 3 or 4. half tux sound like a name, or maybe they are boasting color. A lot of BYBs do that. Pedigrees would help us help you determine if you are getting ripped off or not.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Did the puppy come with a UKC registration certificate? If not and one can not be gotten from the breeder then it is likely not purebred and unregistered.


----------



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

I will email seller for pedigrees.


----------



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

Still haven't heard back frm the seller about pedigrees


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

WTF is a half Tux? I'd keep looking and get a dog from a reputable breeder.


----------



## indy (Jun 28, 2012)

I agree! Especially since they will no longer respond to me since I asked for pedigrees.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I would look for someone who will communicate with you.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if at all possible you should be able to go over and see their yard and see how the dogs are kept. if they aint willing to do that, go somewhere else. i can tell you when you said that about the peds, didnt hear back, thats a RED FLAG i brag on mine, go back 18-20 generations. if your planning on buying one do the research find out where the people are getting their dogs the ones you like. once you find that, your getting close. 

GOOD LUCK IN YOUR VENTURE,

YIS


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Some people refer to large white markings on black as a tuxedo. Not a term I've heard used much, and no idea what a "half" tux is.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

No idea what half tux is. The pup is cute. His eyes look like they might be actually blue which is a fault. Although I do not know how old the puppy is. It may have normal colored eyes later. Also if they hold the puppy like that it could possibly cause the dog to elbow out.

What area are you in? Perhaps someone might know of a reputable breeder in your area.


----------

